# How do you motivate yourself into class?



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I don't know how many of you also have anxiety/panic attacks due to IBS, but sometimes it REALLY takes a lot to get me to school. Because it's just not being in class that's hard, but travelling to school in a car in traffic or on a bus, then trying to find parking nearby, or dealing with taking the shuttle bus from Park and Ride... having to deal with all these things I have no control over.Sometimes I just go step by step. "Okay, now I'm going to get on the freeway. I can always get off at the next exit and come back." "Okay, now I'm going to drive to the parking structure. I'm going to try and find parking, but if I don't it's a sign that God doesn't want me to go to class." "Okay, I found parking. Damn it! I guess that means I'm going to class."







It also means, for me, knowing when to let go and just say, "It's not happening." Last year, just once, I had to cancel on my two clients in the speech clinic just 1/2 before one of them showed up, because I was okay when I got to school, then during our lcinic meeting (before we go to see clients) I got and IBS attack with multiple bathroom trips and total diarrhea. And when you're in clinic, you can't leave the room when you're with a client, esp. a child. So you're pretty much trapped. But my supervisor has diarrhea problems, so he understood. And yesterday, I just wasn't feeling well, AND my anxiety was acting up b/c I'm trying to study for a midterm in neuro/motor disorders, which is not my strong point... so I skipped my classes last night. I realized that seeing my clients today, going to CSU Hayward tomorrow, giving a presentation in class tomorrow and taking a midterm tomorrow was more important! So I nursed my sore throat and aching head, did some deep breathing, and studied. I felt horribly guilty until about 9:30 p.m., and then I realized that I did the right thing! And today: no sore throat or aching head.I'm just really hard on myself sometimes, and have a hard time forgiving myself. But I'm working on it.Anyone else feel anything like this??Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

a lot said.I'm very self-motivated. When I miss a class I feel extremely guilty. My reasons for being in school are very personal and are based on moral principals. I'm not going to screw up this opportunity that millions would die to get because of some stomach problem, no matter how bad it seems at the time. My parents actually beg me, without succeeding, to stay home from school or take a few days off when I'm sick because they know I'll break my back before I miss a class. If anybody wants to know why I feel so strongly about this, I'll fill you in. Lilymaid, you seem to be very busy. I wish you much luck with all your endeavors. I hope you feel better. :-]dmitry[This message has been edited by dima (edited 10-10-2001).]


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Lilymaid,feeling your pain - I have two midterms on friday, and a whole lot to get done between then and now. Usually, I try to set goals for myself, or tell myself that if I can just get through the test, it will be over, and everything will be calm. I'm also big on taking breaks! Read ten pages, then take a walk, that sort of thing. Actually, this semester I have decided to only take 3.5 classes (normal load 4) so that things would be calmer, and I would have enough time that if the IBS totally blew a day or two a week, I would still be ok. Its working really well, not only do I have time to be sick, but I'm sick less, because I am less stressed. Summer classes can help pick of the slack left by this approach - two years ago I took multivariable calc in the summer, and this past summer I took Arabic, both of which were transferable, so I don't have to sweat the missing half credit. I did have to hustle out of combinatorics twice yesterday, because of a nasty attack of d, and couldn't concentrate on the lecture while in class a/c the pain, but hey, somethimes you have to let it go. I also have a friend in the class, so I have him brief me on days that I absolutely space out. Having someone in a class that you can talk to about what went on can really take the pressure off as well. (its tougher in my independent study - just me and my advisor for an hour and a half!) No miracle cures, but its working pretty well for me. (that and the prozac!!)


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i definitely hear all of you. i'm missing my night class right now actually. i missed two days of one of my classes and got an email from a prof saying that the class should be my priority. i started crying because i felt so guilty.does anyone else have a hard time telling men professors?i also find myself setting those little goals.. i think: ok, i have 30 minutes left of class, i can make it through this 30 minutes.. or it's only 15 minutes to walk to this class.. it will take x-amount of time for my immodium to kick in, i should be safe.


----------



## georgeb (Jun 5, 2000)

I just quit going. And got a real job.


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

an approach that wouldn't work for me, as the end goal is a position in academia (yup, I actually want to be a prof!!)


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

lindsay: Nearly EVERY prof seems to think that THEIR class should have the most priority. (slammin, I know you'll have more compassion!)I just tell my profs: "I have a digestive disorder and I wasn't able to leave the bathroom." I've even told male professors, "I got my period and had extremely debilitating cramps, like someone had jammed a screwdriver in my stomach and was twisting it." They usually get so grossed out or flustered (or sympathize because they're married) that the whole thing is dropped.The thing is-- I never lie. I just don't. Because if you can make it to class, go. Use absences for when you REALLY need them.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i missed my first class today.. again.. because i was up all night in the bathroom (till after 4am) and i managed to sleep through my alarm. i hate this!i also missed my appointment with my dietician this morning (right after that first class) for the same reason. i have a feeling she will be more sympthetic than my prof will.argh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

I can definetly relate to all of you. I have such anxiety that going to school (or driving there) takes a major effort. I always expect the unexpected. School sucks and having ibs makes it worse. But the end result will be well worth all the pain.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

ok I definitely know what it's like to miss class... in the last year i probably attended class as often as i used to miss it... fortunately for me I had very understanding prof's... and I think in most cases prof's are that way as long as you are honest with them... a good idea for good results is to talk to all your professors (or teachers... whatever) during the first week of class and warn them regarding your problems.... this way when it happens they're expecting it and are much more likely to go easy on you because they knew about it beforehand. That and it shows you respect them enough to give them the consideration of advance warning.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

/


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

Some of you may remember me if you were on here last year, but I had terrible gas and axiety to go along with it. I was at the LOWEST point in my life. I couldn't go to class last year. I was in such a turmoil. Days were dark, no matter how sunny and bright it really was. Somehow after numerous doctors dismissing me, I found a great one, who prescribed me 20mg of Paxil. I would have dropped out of school and become a hermit had it not been for my doctor and the meds.Not only did it help with the anxiety, but it helped me deal with IBS. The stomach problems that I had caused me a great deal of anxiety, but now, a year later, I can deal with them. Whereas last year, a gas attack was the end of the world, now, it's just a minor disturbance. I pick myself off, have confidence, have made many friends, and feel great. My grades have shot up, I never miss classes (I can't believe that one either). It's amazing how much my life has changed in a year.That is not to say that it'll work for everyone. Just a note for people to not lose hope. There IS something out there that will help. [This message has been edited by bubbles (edited 10-26-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

i totally sympathize. this is my fourth year (or five) at university. i live by myself, and am about 2500km from home out on the west coast. i've lived on campus nearly the whole time (all except 4 months), and am living on campus now. but my time will be finished come april because they limit how long you can stay. so my fifth year i will have to live off campus again. i'm bummed about this because the semester i lived off campus was really hard. it's much easier to make it to class even when i feel bad when i'm close to school. the drive to school really makes me a lot more anxious than a ten minute walk through campus. i know i will survive--i've made it this far--but i'm going to really have to psych myself up for it. and i know i'll miss more class, there's no question. but what causes me the most grief is exams. knowing that i have to stay in a room for up to 3 hours without leaving (unless i'm willing to risk the prof thinking i'm cheating) is really a challenge. yet somehow, no matter how bad i've felt, i've made it through them all. mind over matter guys, that's what it's about when writing exams. and now that i'm in 4th yr, some of my classes don't have finals (yay!). but i agree that taking a lighter course load is worth it, even if it means doing a session of summer school plus an extra year in my case. not only is it less stressful, but i've come to appreciate the chance it gives me to really learn, not just memorize. and that's what it's all about isn't it--learning! we'll make it!keep fighting the good fight, kids.midge.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

ooooh midge... I like your attitude =) glad to hear you're sticking it out with school, and I like what you said about actually learning instead of memorizing... good stuff! =) (((((HAPPY VIBES FOR YOU!))))) *grin* and *hugs* too







*smile*and no... i'm not "on" anything... just high on life... lol







and this is a really cute face ->







(just thought i'd point that out)


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Okay, so this really doesn't have to do with school, but I figured you all would know the feeling. Before heading to campus to do clinic, I stopped by Nordstrom for their women's/kids' sale. I needed some new long-sleeved sweaters. Anyway, I got stuff picked out and went to the try-on rooms. Then... the pain hit. RIght in the intestines. You know, the "really, go to the bathroom now, really, you should!" feeling. I was like, "Ugh..." and tried to ignore it. I held a few tops up in front of me and looked in the mirror. Finally, I couldn't take it any longer and grabbed my stuff and ran out of the try-on room, hung a left, and hung a left into the customer service/bathroom area. Then I had to find the sign that pointed the way... and I hung a left. Then they're like, "Go this way," so I did. Then I went through the door, and it's a sitting area. Then another little hallway. Then the baby changing area. Then the sink area. And finally the stalls!!!! So I hung out in there for awhile, feeling gross, thinking.... dear Lord, now I have to go to class. I wish I didn't have to. I wish I had lecture and I could just skip-- instead, I have clients, I can't let them down.... etc. Then I went back to the try-on room... and they had already cleaned out the room and taken all the clothes away!!!! So I had to go pick up more clothes to try on. And yes, I did go in and go to clinic... after getting lost, trying to find my way from the mall to the freeway (it's really confusing). That was a ####-my-pants moment if I ever had one. However, my delay meant that I arrived later to school than usually, and they were just reopening the parking structure by my building, and I got awesome parking on the second floor! I also got to go to dance class tonight for the first time in a year, and it was great.





















So, people, all's well that ends well. So if you'll now excuse me, I have to help my hubby finish emptying out the master bedroom, as we awoke Monday a.m. to the sound of water pouring through the ceiling onto the carpeting. We have to clean out the room, as the work crews are coming tomorrow to start redoing the ceiling. DOH! Okay, that was bad mixed in with good. Oh well!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Geez, doesn't IBS suck. I really hate that too when your in a good mood, your not even thinking of your IBS at all, and then boom it hits. Especially when your out in public.







You were lucky Lily, Nordstroms has nice bathrooms!!!!!!!!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all,It's really encouraging to hear that other people feel this way too. My Mum is always saying "just go to class, you'll be fine" and she thinks this helps?! I may not be fine Ma! I find it's better to take yourself through a "what-if" scenario and work out what you will do when this happens (already I feel more calm by doing this). I don't have the whole "am I gonna make it" feeling so much anymore as I travelled through Europe and Malaysia a few months ago and cured my fear of public transport etc as you just don't have time to freak yourself out and miss a train for the ske of diarrhea and then not be able to speak the lingo to get yourself to the next (expensive) destination! I have big problems with gassiness though, it's really noisy and smelly and uncomfortable which makes me not wanna go to my nightclasses. How do I overcome this hard one as I want to take up some papers through my nearest University next year but it's such a daunting thought sitting there (in compulsory classes) stinking everyone out or sonding really rude?! Any help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2001)

Absolutely dead on, all of you. I missed a final exam because of IBS-D related panic attack. This is/was troubling to me for two reasons: first, I am now a trainee clinical psychologist, and was then reading for my undergrad psych degree. second, I am a man, and this is a difficult disorder for us to communicate, to anyone! I'd be interested to hear more!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

no education = no cheddah!


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

[semi-rant]I'm repeating my first year because I missed so many classes last time around. It was going OK until last week. I know that if I miss much more it will become really difficult to catch up. I've already recieved an email from my tutor about my absences (he knows all about my numerous health problems) and wants to know what is going on. I hope this has just been a bad fortnight and will be back to normal soon. If it goes on much longer I'll keep on getting stressed out and miss more classes. The worst is when I sleep through a whole day because my stomach has kept me up all night. I've always had problems maintaining a half-decent sleeping pattern, so it gets messed up for a whole week with one bad night.[end of semi-rant]Motivation to go to classes doesn't seem to be a problem for me because I know I should go to them. I just don't want to go if I know I'm going to be sitting in pain for a couple of hours (that's not just my brain hurting from all that learning stuff). I would just leave the house whether I was in pain or not - if it didn't bring on the panic which just increases my stomach problems. [ok maybe the rant ends here]I think I'm just going to have to take more risks with my stomach. I can't afford to get into another years worth of debt for no gain.Wavey


----------



## NO1Batgirl (Oct 7, 2002)

These posts are the story of my life. I'm constantly scared of going to class and the "just 15 more minutes left in class" thing isn't working at all. If anything, I sit through half of class (if I'm lucky) get tired of pushing through the potential anxiety attack of making a gassy scene infront of the whole class, and then finally I jump up and leave. It's extremely rude during lectures. The worst thing is summoning up the courage to take an exam. Exam's are nerve-wrecking enough as it is, I just wish I could go to class like a normal student and have that be the only factor causing my nerves to go beserk.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

NO1Batgirl,have you looked into whether your school has some disabilities-related help? i'm still on the losing end of my battle with going to classes (i go less than half the time, sometimes miss it for weeks), but i would surely be failing out if it weren't for the help of my school's equal opportunity/disability services. with their help, i notified my professors of my situation on the first day of class, and i take all my tests in a proctored room outside the classroom, and i'm also given double the amount of time since the running to the bathroom and pain makes time a real constraint. they also help me with keeping in touch with my professors, dean, counselor, etc. so that they know i'm just struggling while trying each day, and not going into a i'm-scared hole again or losing my grip.just a suggestion.







methical


----------



## Jenn24 (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi - I'm 24 and a new teacher (Do I still qualify as a young adult???







)I understand the pains of attending a class with IBS - but try being a teacher with IBS! Imagine leaving 32 grade 8 kids alone for 10 minutes. I have to plan my lessons so that there is as little 'lecture time' as possible. If they are doing seat work I can slip out if I need to.I cope by not eating until after school. It makes for a long day but atleast my stomach is usually ok.Have fun in class!Jenn


----------

